# Tesco does it again :D



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

..........


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

i was paying £2.99 last week,bargain


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Goes nicely with...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tony_debs said:


> i was paying £2.99 last week,bargain


PLEASE tell me this is a dry-humour interjection, and not a serious comment on what the label actually says!????


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

1302 said:


> Goes nicely with...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Is it similar to toe cheese


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

Just had a great Chinese meal, we stated with "cream of sum young guy" and followed with "suk um young". This is not just ordinary food - this is m & s food !!!!!! Dine in for 2 .


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok, here are a couple.. The first was in Hong Kong last week and then yesterday in Shanghai airport I saw some CHinese "pringles" - never did dare to ask what flavour they were


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

1302 said:


> Goes nicely with...


 I'm not even keen on mayo on mine . . .


----------

